# Rear suspension question 08 brute force????



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking from the front to the back of my brute, it looks like the rear suspension is out of alinement. The rear tires lean out at the bottom of the tire. I thought it was the wheel bearings so I replace all 4 of them ( front and rear ) but the rears are still leaning out. I really dont see anything that would adjust the rear suspension, So is this normal? I really don't remember it before. 

please help out if you can. Thanks guys


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont know if it is normal but i know i have seen it on a few of the 08 and up bikes. i always wondered about it.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

My 09's look like that in the rear too.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to fix it? Or is ok like this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> Looking from the front to the back of my brute, it looks like the rear suspension is out of alinement. The rear tires lean out at the bottom of the tire. I thought it was the wheel bearings so I replace all 4 of them ( front and rear ) but the rears are still leaning out. I really dont see anything that would adjust the rear suspension, So is this normal? I really don't remember it before.
> 
> please help out if you can. Thanks guys


 
Most all Brutes have this...even mine. I altered mine to end the look by making the lower mount hole on the a-arm to knuckle slightly slotted so I could adjust it. There are some issues in doing this that required different bolts, sleeve length specs and torque specs and some equipment that can measure angles in degrees. Kinda a pain but I learned that the rear swing of the Brute has a 2 degree change from top to bottom...so I adjusted mine so that in its normal loaded riding position, I am at zero camber and as it moved up from there it goes to +1 degree and down from there it goes to -1 degree.

Not sure it was worth all the work. But they are straight now.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My 08 is the same. I notice it the other day. Not sure why. My shocks are turned all the way up are any of yours?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

spring sag


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> My 08 is the same. I notice it the other day. Not sure why. My shocks are turned all the way up are any of yours?


Mine are 1 click up from the bottom. So that can't be it.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Most all Brutes have this...even mine. I altered mine to end the look by making the lower mount hole on the a-arm to knuckle slightly slotted so I could adjust it. There are some issues in doing this that required different bolts, sleeve length specs and torque specs and some equipment that can measure angles in degrees. Kinda a pain but I learned that the rear swing of the Brute has a 2 degree change from top to bottom...so I adjusted mine so that in its normal loaded riding position, I am at zero camber and as it moved up from there it goes to +1 degree and down from there it goes to -1 degree.
> 
> Not sure it was worth all the work. But they are straight now.


Is it something you could take a picture of? So I guess Kawasaki made it this way? I wonder why they would do that? Why a 2 degree change from the top.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Mine has been like that since the day i bought it. And it was bought with 0.0 miles, and 0 hours. Rolled out of the crate. So i know it comes like that


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i was told that it toes in like that for better cornering and handeling. and if you drive behind a brute it toes in more as you go from 0 to a higher speed. but as far as understand this is normal and wont cause trouble, or shouldnt. again this is what i was told and by far im not an expert


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> Is it something you could take a picture of? So I guess Kawasaki made it this way? I wonder why they would do that? Why a 2 degree change from the top.


They make them this way because with any double-A-arm system, the ends arch during their movement. Locking them together with the knuckle limits the movement but they have to arch...so.. the suspension is set to run within the best range. But...we tend to put lift kits, HD springs, crank up the springs to get that extra ground clearience. Great, but that puts the a-arms to their extreem lowest position...where it will have the most negitive camber. (_Positive camber is where the tops leand out farther then the bottom of the tire and negative camber is where it leans in. -0- camber is when the tire is straight up and down)_

One thing you might want to check is the bushings in the knuckle. They only have to be the slightest bit loose to make a big angle change on the wheels. The a-arm bushing too.

You can also check the angle differences by placing a floor jack in the center, pulling the shocks off completely and letting it down as far as it can, taking a look... then picking it up until the tites and almost off the ground. That two degrees will sure show up.

I always thought the combination of that angle, the touque of the Brute and rough trail impacts were one of the causes of so many broken knuckles. That's why I made mine adjustable and set it ar -0- camber in my normal load and riding position. I'll get some pics & post them.


----------

